# Game #50 (2/8): Los Angeles Lakers @ Detroit Pistons



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> *Lakers - Pistons Preview*
> 
> The Los Angeles Lakers look to continue building momentum on their season-high eight-game road trip when they try for their first road win over the Detroit Pistons in more than five years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I would really like to see a victory over the Pistons in Detroit, but it's going to be tough. I assume Odom will be on Rasheed. Despite the struggles, Wallace would torch Vladimir inside and outside. Prince would too I suppose. One of those two will have a big game. Chauncey will have a huge game. I sure hope Bynum doesn't get in foul trouble. He is sorely needed for the win. The Pistons usually collapse everyone on Kobe so the rest of the bunch really needs to make their open shots tonight. I'm looking for a big game out of Mo tonight.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Playing against the Pistons on the road is always tough. I'm hoping for a big game out of Bynum. Kobe sometimes struggles against Detroit. Let's hope he can balance his facilitator/scorer roles tonight.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

The rest of the team needs to step up, they need to execute their game plan flawlessly. I am most concerned about the point guard match-up, I can just see Billups exposing our pg situation in this game whether its Farmar or Smush.

However I believe if our big men secures and establish position consistently on all four quarters on the rebounding end, and if the key players can hit their open shots and take advantage of Kobe's double coverage, they can bag a win tonight.


----------



## Lakers138 (Feb 8, 2007)

The starting lineups look more promising towards the Pistons than the Lakers. I think the match up that should look at is Lamar Odom and Tayshaun Prince. The last meeting, Prince dropped 31 points as Odom only scored 16 points. Chris Webber has shined since he has been in Detroit so he could produce some. Looks like Kobe will have to try to score at least 30 points to give the Lakers a chance. Odom needs at least 20+ points to help out. Wouldn't it be something if Vlady actually scores 20 points. That would be a surprise since it is the Pistons after all. Bynum will have to be able to get both offensive and defensive rebounds to have a opportunity to win. Course he can help score, but rebounding is what they need and blocks. I doubt Parker will help much, won't be surprising if he struggles again. Billups is going to shoot threes and blow by Parker to get layups, some could be easy ones. Rasheed Wallace will probably shoot threes over Vlady or get some open threes. Whats worst is Richard Hamilton didn't even play the last meeting and they scored 97. This might get in the hundreds before we know it. Well, I just hope the Lakers can pull it off and have a three game win streak.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I just dont see how we can win this game. We are on the road against a surging team. In addition to that, we have two starters injured. 

Chauncy is going to destroy anyone we put on him, which will lead to a lot of fouls on Bynum. That will leave the floor open for Rasheed and webber.

The Lakers are going to have to play good basketball if they want to be able to keep up with this team. We havent been playing good basketball lately. I think tonights game is just going to be another example of how we need to play defense if we want to win.

EDIT: I forgot to mention how bad we have been at rebounding and how good the pistons have been. 

GO LAKERS!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We haven't beaten the Pistons in Detroit in what? Like 5 years or so? Hopefully we can get 'em tonight. Last time we played them, their zone defense had the Lakers confused to a point in which it got pathetic. That was when Kobe had 2 points through three quarters before finally coming alive...tonight, if the rest of the Lakers aren't doing much, Kobe needs to take over, and take over early.

GO LAKERS!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*SCOUTING REPORT*​


> Thursday, Feb 8
> 
> With Tuesday night’s 109-102 win over the Boston Celtics, the Detroit Pistons have won four in-a-row and eight out of their last 10 games. They are playing at a very high level and we must be on top of our game, both offensively and defensively.
> 
> ...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Keys to this game are odom and Bynum because one or the other should have a match-up advantage. If Cwebb plays Bynum he should be able to get buckets easy inside and Odom should be able to beat Sheed off the dribble. If Wallace plays Bynum then that puts Cwebb on odom same advantage. 

One of the bench guys have to show up and Vlad needs to continue shooting it well.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Revenge time.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Theonee said:


> Revenge time.


We can only hope laddy...we can only hope


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We always get spanked in Detroit...don't see how tonight will be any different.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> We always get spanked in Detroit...don't see how tonight will be any different.


I like you Damian. You think like a true man. You think like me:biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The last game against the Pistons, we acted like we had never seen a zone before. No passing around on the perimeter for 20 seconds, then launching a dumb three.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

This game is no different, we just throw the rock away


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow, pitiful start. Just horrible horrible horrible turnovers. Poorly run offense. Now Detroit is showing zone. Please remove heads from asses.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I really wish kobe would shoot the ball.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

well we're playing scared, Kobe playing absolutely stupid basketball. We aren't good enough to beat people with him playing like an idiot and just passing the ball who does he think we have the Lakers from 2000. 

Bynum playing soft Cwebb sucks defensively attack him with strong power moves he'll foul or let you score. On defense why doesn't PJ have us pressureing up the court we're Catching the Pistons offense on our heels.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

So Anyone regret not getting Webber?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I have a good feeling about this game. Pistons are not going to shoot 60% for the whole game and Lakers are not going to miss that much.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Cwebb still sucks he's the same guy from the Sixers and we're allowing him off the Hook . Bynum should be attacking we should be fighting Cwebb for postion on the block and we should be hitting the offensive boards. 

The Team takes its cue from Kobe when he plays tenative they play tenative. Kobe's sensitivity as a person hurts our team because he listens to haters who criticize him for shooting too much. They will be the ones who crack him for not shooting. He should not care. 

I can't believe Mj would sit back and let his team go in the tank just to say he was playing unselfishly.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

not a good 1st quarter, but good luck tonight.....West vs East!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> Cwebb still sucks he's the same guy from the Sixers and we're allowing him off the Hook . Bynum should be attacking we should be fighting Cwebb for postion on the block and we should be hitting the offensive boards.
> 
> The Team takes its cue from Kobe when he plays tenative they play tenative. Kobe's sensitivity as a person hurts our team because he listens to haters who criticize him for shooting too much. They will be the ones who crack him for not shooting. He should not care.
> 
> I can't believe Mj would sit back and let his team go in the tank just to say he was playing unselfishly.


Some blame should go to Phil, Phil should tell Kobe to attack.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Rip just ate Sasha alive with a spin move,TO Lakers


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Theonee said:


> Some blame should go to Phil, Phil should tell Kobe to attack.


I agree PJ maybe has an unreal view of our team. Kobe needs to attack. We haven't played well in the last month so to not have Kobe jump out there and attack is stupid.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I really wish Kobe would find the happy medium.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

wow...I didn't know Antonio could still do that


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

LOL we always put the ball in Kobe's hand in final second,luckily he bail us out with a three.

We play better now,only down 6


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We start attacking and we catch up simple game. Kobe has to put pressure on that defense. Turiaf's post defense has been spectacular here in the 2nd quarter he's forcing the Detroit bigs into bad shots.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The refs are screwing us now. Kobe can't get a call so whats new, Odom gets hacked going to the hoop and Prince gets a call when Bynum puts his hands straight up. Incredible.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What a load of BS. Odom just got mugged, and then they call a foul to send Prince to the line on the other end.

How the hell has moving to Detroit, of all places, turned that punk Rasheed Wallace into the type of player who gets away with smacking people on the head when they're shooting?!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> What a load of BS. Odom just got mugged, and then they call a foul to send Prince to the line on the other end.
> 
> How the hell has moving to Detroit, of all places, turned that punk Rasheed Wallace into the type of player who gets away with smacking people on the head when they're shooting?!


Umm not much bro not much...sheed is still the punk he was in portland.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

hmm...hmm...anyone that expected a win coming into this game will be greatly dissapointed


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

terrible basketball nuff said


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I swear to God, this team is a joke. Can they do anything right? 

We look like retards out there. Retards.

How many more wide open three-pointers are we going to let them shoot? How many more offensive rebounds?

We just let that washed-up POS Webber get 11 and 6 on us in the first half...WOW. He's like 50 years old, for Christ's sake.

Some things never change.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Umm not much bro not much...sheed is still the punk he was in portland.


Exactly...so how does he get away with clubbing Odom on the head, about 10ft away from the official?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Terrible stupid half. Bynum has got to show up in the 2nd haf and Kobe has got to attack that defense. Cwebb can't block a shot and we're just playing the perimeter. We need to attack. 

We're playing scared, the Pistons rep is beating us not these Pistons. These Pistons aren't that good and aren't much better than we are. We should be much more competitve in this game.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I have a feeling that when we are against a good zone defense is just like a frog against a snake - wait for being eaten.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hate playing Detroit. They've owned us as of late.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

There is something wrong with this game's officials. Detroit has 5 personal fouls in the half.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We beat them in LA last year Kobe had 40 and kwame owned the Wallace boys. Kwame was physical and aggressive and Kobe was attacking. Tonight wre don't have a physical presence with Bynum, Turiaf is playing okay and Kobe is laying back too much.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Sometimes I feel like Kwame is being lazy, Come on how long are you going to get injured more than once a year.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That was the worst call thus far. Jeez


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Odom gets picked by Webber. That's just ugly. :lol:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This is bull****. How was there no foul on that drive by Kobe? Three hacks minimum.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Smush should do something about his free throw problems.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Make the damn free throws.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yet more bull****. Is there a referee in the NBA who is not a moron? Teams like the Pistons are allowed to play extra physical just because they have the reputation of a solid defending team. The Bulls are another example. This is really getting irritating.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers can't buy a call from the refs...I'm not trying to blame them because we're playing like crap...but Kobe & Odom have been fouled a couple of times going to the basket and nothing's been called...Kobe's clearly getting frustrated...wow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

There's no way we can win this game...I just don't see how it's possible.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Detroit getting a lot of open shots and Lakers tunring the balls like crazy, and that traitor Webber is showing off.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I hope Kobe gets a really hot shooting hand. No sense in driving the lane since he will not get a call regardless of how hard he gets it. Same with Odom.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't know what Kobe did the the Referees, he should be leading the league in free throws if the games are called fairly.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Man imagine if Webber is playing for us instead, we could definitely use him especially with all this injury we're having.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Mayce Webber is very articulate.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Prince is the ugliest NBA player.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Man imagine if Webber is playing for us instead, we could definitely use him especially with all this injury we're having.


I am happy we didn't get him. This is just a show off for few games, he will return to the old Webber soon.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How frustrating must it be for the Lakers right now? 

Hopefully in Toronto, if Kobe gets nailed, he will get a free throw. Hopefully...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Mo has been quite useless tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Our defense is amazingly bad...they should just end the game after the 3rd quarter. This is pathetic.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

No one in the Pistons deserves double team, why are they leaving Pistons player open.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Turiaf just got mugged. :lol:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Our big men should take it to Webber, he is a sissy.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe should just start shooting from half court, it is better than turnover.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hahaha. This is a joke now.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

They should just bench Kobe, it is frustrating to watch him tonight.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I do not give a flying **** about Chris Webber's fammily.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

terrible game by Kobe


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Terrible game by the Lakers.

Oh look...another no-call by the refs. I'm shocked.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

It feels like we are playing 5 on 6.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Theonee said:
 

> It feels like we are playing 5 on 6.


Nah. It's more like 5 on 8...there's 3 referees, remember?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I do not give a flying **** about Chris Webber's fammily.


Comepletely agree, they should have let him rot on Philly's bench.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

good shot from farmar


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

This is the worst ive seen kobe. I cant wait to see the new thread about billups being the newest kobe stopper.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

nguyen_milan said:


> terrible game by Kobe



How many times does Phil remind Kobe about "aggression" in a game, I wonder?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe is having a bad night, but no one is stepping up, and the officials are acting like Kobe ate their babies.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Another awful call. **** this ****.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

That was the most excitment I've ever seen from Bynum, He's usually reserved...even after a dunk


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Turiaf and Bynum playing together. Let's see how this works out.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Is Detroit running a 3-man break drill?...Man, **** the Piss-ton's!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I just turned my TV off...I'm going to go take a shower, and then pretend this game never happened.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Just because a great player like Kobe has a bad game doesn't mean it must be the refs...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

ha...don't you hate these games, espically on TNT...was magic in the studio?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Have you watched the game? The officiating has been pretty lopsided. 

Anyway, I'm out.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

JoeD said:


> Just because a great player like Kobe has a bad game doesn't mean it must be the refs...


It is mostly Kobe. But the refs have sucked tonight. The Laker team has played like complete **** and would be losing either way.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

The Laker's were off 2 days, right? 

we'll #24 to the bench...off w/ the game, on w/ the 360

out


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Unless, we get Dwade to share some of his Free Throw magic, we are done.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow, Lakers leading by 10.:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow.. Cookie throwing a fit..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Wow.. Cookie throwing a fit..


why?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Cook is pissed. I never say it was the refs fault, but today has been just horrible. They have been calling alot of no calls and not calling alot of fouls (for both teams, not just the Lakers).


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers are one team who doesn't play well, after having long rests.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bleh..


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Unique said:


> why?


Poor guy, he came into the game tying his shorts... geting ready to play, just to get Bynum to come right in and take him out lol... because he threw his clothes at the coaches or something?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What is up with these random double teams? Was that supposed to be a trap? Odom runs up to double a stagnant Billups at the top of the key(guarded by Kobe) leaving Rasheed wide open for three. Is this part of the game plan? Downright awful..


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe has fumbled this game away. Worst game of his career. The Pistons defense took him out because he didn't attack them instead they attacked him. Why he never spins baseline against them is beyond me he keeps coming middle and getting stripped probably fouled half the time but still. 

I just don't think we have any physical toughness at all. Take Bynum out he has done nothing at all. 

We don't have the high octane offense anymore without Cook getting minutes.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cook was told to enter the game. He was disgruntled and threw his towel towards the coaches. Apparently it hit Rambis. Phil told Bynum to go right back in for Cook. Brian was pissed on the bench.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Pain, read above.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

wats up with cook


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

we just can't expect to win when our two best players play that bad, and probably our 3rd, and 4th most important players aren't playing. Also, I really wish the refs would let our young players play defense. It's incredibly frustrating when the refs let the pistons play so physically w/ kobe than they won't let jordan or andrew breath on a piston. 

bad game, shake it off. If kobe was ever due for a great game, it's tommorrow. look out toronto


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe quit on this game he went out like a sucka. He didn't compete tonight. 

We'll be lucky to hold the 8th spot. This was a pathetic effort. I watched the Wizards like a week and a half ago beat the Pistons Twice in a week. The Pistons aren't the big bad Pistons we have a mental block or shall I say Kobe does in that building as well as the Pacers building. 

Cwebb is a scrub we made look good. 

Cook oughta be pissed off. we were playing better when he was in the line-up and Odom was out . 

Why can't odom win a game for us playing spectacular when Kobe is off. Seems like he can't score more than 18 or so with Kobe in the game. Its pathetic. Cook goes off for 25 point games when Kobe is on the floor but Odom can't ever just carry us even for a short stretch. He's irritating me bigtime. 

We'll get smoked tommorrow night in Toronto and finish the trip off getting the Cavs jumpstarted. 

We need a trade, we need either, Andre Miller, PJ Brown, Ron Artest, or get Steve Francis from the Knicks or Malik Rose. We need Help.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe usually responds after a bad game...I also agree we would have lost with or without the referees bad officiating...but some consistency would be nice.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> Cwebb is a scrub we made look good.


He is a scrub every team he has faced as a Piston has made look good, and a scrub you guys tried to sign, but you were turned down.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I wish we would have gotten C-Webb instead. He's not just some scrub like some of you guys are trying to make him out to be.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

JoeD said:


> He is a scrub every team he has faced as a Piston has made look good, and a scrub you guys tried to sign, but you were turned down.


Nope, Phil didn't like him. 
As for the lakers, I really think they should start Cook. He provides that instance offense, so that the team doesn't have to play catch me if you can game.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Cook was told to enter the game. He was disgruntled and threw his towel towards the coaches. Apparently it hit Rambis. Phil told Bynum to go right back in for Cook. Brian was pissed on the bench.


What an idiot. Im pretty sure he might be traded.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

JoeD said:


> He is a scrub every team he has faced as a Piston has made look good, and a scrub you guys tried to sign, but you were turned down.


Lets be clear PJ and Kobe wanted him, some lakers fans didn't, he is the same bum who couldn't average 10 points a game for the Sixers earlier this season the same guy who couldn't get pt, he's the same guy who got 20 and 10 last season for the Sixers yet didn't have any impact on the outcome of games. He can still pass, he knows the game but he can't guard anyone, he has no toughness, or athleticism, and when it starts going bad in detroit he'll be the 1st person talking about it like a scrub. 

The Pisons are gonna find out soon enough that he is gonna let them down when they need him most. He's not a winner he politics blaming others for his screw ups.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Unique said:


> What an idiot. Im pretty sure he might be traded.


Frankly, Radmanovic and Cook are practically the same. One of them will gripe about playing time especially once Luke and Kwame comes back. We dont need them both, one has to go. Ill let y'all use your imagination on who stays.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> get Steve Francis from the Knicks. We need Help.


You call CWebb a bum and yet you're willing to get some help from a walking turnover and a shot selection deficient player like Francis?

....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

78 points is inexcuseable.

I expected us to lose, but 78 points?

Lamar Odom is playing ridiculously bad. He isn't worth a minimum contract right now, let alone that huge deal he's getting. 4/17 then 6/17?! WTF is that crap?

He missed about 7 LAY-UPS!!!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

so.. that sucked


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

:chill: :chill: :chill: :chill: :chill: people it's all good


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

why does everyone here say to chill out....until we are 15+ games over .500 i will not "chill out"


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> Lets be clear PJ and Kobe wanted him, some lakers fans didn't, he is the same bum who couldn't average 10 points a game for the Sixers earlier this season the same guy who couldn't get pt, he's the same guy who got 20 and 10 last season for the Sixers yet didn't have any impact on the outcome of games. He can still pass, he knows the game but he can't guard anyone, he has no toughness, or athleticism, and when it starts going bad in detroit he'll be the 1st person talking about it like a scrub.
> 
> The Pisons are gonna find out soon enough that he is gonna let them down when they need him most. He's not a winner he politics blaming others for his screw ups.


He averaged 11 for the sixers, who basically didn't want him to do much since they wanted to develop young people. Not fair to say what he did wasn't helpful to make them win when he was 20/10, because the sixers are clearly one of the worst teams in the league. On a real team he has had a huge impact on winning, we are 9 out of 11 with him starting. He's gone beyond all expectations so far.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

how bout blaming bynums lack of intensity out there...i swear the only rebounds he gets are the ones that go right to him...and not even mentioning his defense


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> why does everyone here say to chill out....until we are 15+ games over .500 i will not "chill out"



If those were seriously your expectations at this point in the season than you were bound to be disappointed. especially with all the injuries. As bad as we've played as of late, We've overachieved thus far.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Silk D said:


> If those were seriously your expectations at this point in the season than you were bound to be disappointed. especially with all the injuries. As bad as we've played as of late, We've overachieved thus far.



uhh we could be 15 plus over...weve been underachieving with injuries IMO..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Good job Cook.. now your easily in the doghouse.. but the scoring has sucked without his scoring.. it's true.. but it doesnt matter.. I hope he's off this team soon..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

any one just see the turiaf thing on the post game show... pretty good


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cris said:


> any one just see the turiaf thing on the post game show... pretty good


yeah i saw it pretty good


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> You call CWebb a bum and yet you're willing to get some help from a walking turnover and a shot selection deficient player like Francis?
> 
> ....


Have you seen whats running point for the lakers, Francis was in an allstar game a couple season's ago. he isn't a scrub all of a sudden he just doesn't like being in NY. He doesn't fit in he could come here and use his athleticism and create offense for us plus he's a helluva rebounder for a pg. Smusher come on can't carry stevie's jock. 

Plus hell we have Kobe who's already a turnover machine.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

JoeD said:


> He averaged 11 for the sixers, who basically didn't want him to do much since they wanted to develop young people. Not fair to say what he did wasn't helpful to make them win when he was 20/10, because the sixers are clearly one of the worst teams in the league. On a real team he has had a huge impact on winning, we are 9 out of 11 with him starting. He's gone beyond all expectations so far.


What do you mean its not fair to say he didn't help them win he didn't did he, he's protected by the Piston's defenseive scheme is all. He got a bunch of cheap numbers on a bad team he had no impact on. Nothing. The cwebb of Sac was a player the Cwebb of the Sixers was a jumpshooting non banging scrub who whined the coach wasn't letting him contribute. he led them no where last season why give him big minutes so he can have the excuse of saying I did my part. Please. 

Detroit might have won 9 of 11 without him they are just playing better not willing to say he is the reason. he smoked us tonight because our center is soft and never challenged him. Bynum couldn't make any jumphooks or anything missed so many layups and never hit the glass. 

Any decent bigman would run Cwebb outta the game. The Pistons struggles are coming with Cwebb.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

one positive though out of this shelllacking was ronny turiaf he is my player of the game lets bounce back and help the knicks tonight in toronto


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> uhh we could be 15 plus over...weve been underachieving with injuries IMO..



yeah, and if luke and Drew weren't playing out of their minds for the first 20 games and we didn't have so many games at home early on, then we'd barely be at .500. if we won the games we were "supposed" to win, and lost the games we were "supposed" to lose, than we'd still have the same record. underachiecing? com'on man. we've had 14 games with Kobe, Lamar, and Kwame in the line-up. our record? 11-3. being 10 games over with this many injuries and this many young players is hardly underachieving in this very tough western conference.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Have you seen whats running point for the lakers, Francis was in an allstar game a couple season's ago. he isn't a scrub all of a sudden he just doesn't like being in NY. .


Francis has not played in the ASG the past 3 event including this year, Webber is at his 4, face it both players are on a decline. Ever since Francis was traded by Houston, he was never been the same. I dont see the useles bashing of CWebb for his attitude and play, yet Francis is in a very similar situation.




jazzy1 said:


> He doesn't fit in he could come here and use his athleticism and create offense for us plus he's a helluva rebounder for a pg. Smusher come on can't carry stevie's jock. .


Honestly, what this Lakers need is a sturdy point guard mentally. Someone who has experience and knows how to instill fundamentals from both end of the court. They dont need athleticism, not a young team like this who gets killed by the opposition for commiting a basic error over and over again.



jazzy1 said:


> Plus hell we have Kobe who's already a turnover machine.


And you believe adding another turnover prone guard in the backcourt is going to make this team better?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Silk D said:


> yeah, and if luke and Drew weren't playing out of their minds for the first 20 games and we didn't have so many games at home early on, then we'd barely be at .500. if we won the games we were "supposed" to win, and lost the games we were "supposed" to lose, than we'd still have the same record. underachiecing? com'on man. we've had 14 games with Kobe, Lamar, and Kwame in the line-up. our record? 11-3. being 10 games over with this many injuries and this many young players is hardly underachieving in this very tough western conference.



Werd!

Looking back at what the team has accomplished, despite with all the injury from its key players and the system being ran with a good mix of inexperienced players, im still amazed at how the Lakers are still # 6th in the West and good for the 7th spot in standings in the whole league.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Werd!
> 
> Looking back at what the team has accomplished, despite with all the injury from its key players and the system being ran with a good mix of inexperienced players, im still amazed at how the Lakers are still # 6th in the West and good for the 7th spot in standings in the whole league.



I have to agree with this post. We have had a rash of bad luck and stood strong. The Lakers are nearly ten games better than this point last season. Historically, Phil's teams get a lot better after the All-Star break, last season being a good case in point. Sometimes I think Phil intentionally makes decisions to keep the team from peaking until around the playoffs. Farstretched I know, but I think all is well with this team. Just finish this road trip 5-3 (would be 6-2 if not for Stu) and we're in very good shape.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Silk D said:


> yeah, and if luke and Drew weren't playing out of their minds for the first 20 games and we didn't have so many games at home early on, then we'd barely be at .500. if we won the games we were "supposed" to win, and lost the games we were "supposed" to lose, than we'd still have the same record. underachiecing? com'on man. we've had 14 games with Kobe, Lamar, and Kwame in the line-up. our record? 11-3. being 10 games over with this many injuries and this many young players is hardly underachieving in this very tough western conference.



Well said, Silk. I think we're a very good team, but the first 20 games of the season made us have some lofty expectations. We'll be fine. We just need to grind out the rest of this roadtrip. We can't think that Toronto is the Toronto of yesteryear. They're actually a good young team.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Almost everyone played terrible. 

Kobe couldn't even handle the ball, and continued to drive into a crowd despite getting turned back every time. Why not get him in a position to score? Put him in the post and let him hit the turnaround jumper that he loves. I don't know why Phil refuses to exploit mismatches in the post. Bad game from Kobe though.

Odom started out and missing long jumpers than he finally started taking it to the hoop only to blow the easy layups.

Smush, Radman, and Bynum were all non-factors. Smush is terrible off the dribble, and can't create for anyone. He is strictly a spot up shooter. Radman was invisible, we really miss Luke's energy and ability to create. Bynum is soft; he played terrible team defense and doesn't rebound aggressively. He was completely ineffective against a pathetically slow and unathletic C-Webb. We need Kwame's strength and ability to control the paint.

Turiaf and Farmar both played well. Turiaf has a surprising touch on his mid-range jumper. Evans couldn't hit a shot, but he played with a lot of energy. I don't see why Phil didn't play Cook a little. He could have simplified things and ran a few pick and pops to see if it could get us going.

This team could use a point guard like Francis. People love to say that the tri doesn't require a "traditional" point and that it only requires a shooter. Wrong. The triangle ideally has 5 players who all have "triple threat" ability (pass, shoot, dribble) Smush has one of those. Francis has all three. The more skilled a player is, the more versatile he is and that is what makes the tri go, not one dimensional scrubs like Smush. Why do you think Odom and Luke are so valuable?

I still think we will be ok when we get Luke and Kwame back.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Silk D said:


> yeah, and if luke and Drew weren't playing out of their minds for the first 20 games and we didn't have so many games at home early on, then we'd barely be at .500. if we won the games we were "supposed" to win, and lost the games we were "supposed" to lose, than we'd still have the same record. underachiecing? com'on man. we've had 14 games with Kobe, Lamar, and Kwame in the line-up. our record? 11-3. being 10 games over with this many injuries and this many young players is hardly underachieving in this very tough western conference.


i think it was expected that walton was to play great this year because of what he showed in the playoffs and him "guaranteeing" the lakers in the finals..he better have brought it this season. Bynum isnt supposed to take 10 years to develop and he was suppose to show us something this season or it could have been an offical waste of a pick and to be quite honest im still not sold on bynum..his defense is probably the worst on the lakers and it seems like he doesnt even jump for rebounds and is just playing straight up lazy out there.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> i think it was expected that walton was to play great this year because of what he showed in the playoffs and him "guaranteeing" the lakers in the finals..he better have brought it this season. Bynum isnt supposed to take 10 years to develop and he was suppose to show us something this season or it could have been an offical waste of a pick and to be quite honest im still not sold on bynum..his defense is probably the worst on the lakers and it seems like he doesnt even jump for rebounds and is just playing straight up lazy out there.



I think you are misquoting Luke and too hard on Bynum. Im pretty sure Luke didnt guarantee anything, he said he wouldnt be surprised, or something like that.

As for Bynum, this is basically his rookie year. He is 19! It is going to take him some time to learn deffense. How did 2 years turn into 10 years? I think you are a little off on that one. I cant believe that you would call him a waste of a pick. First of all he was 10th overall which isnt exactly a guaranteed good player. Second he is developing faster and showing more promise than any other young big man in the league except for maybe Dwight Howard. My God, its like you forget that last week he had 30 boards in 2 games.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> i think it was expected that walton was to play great this year because of what he showed in the playoffs and him "guaranteeing" the lakers in the finals..he better have brought it this season. Bynum isnt supposed to take 10 years to develop and he was suppose to show us something this season or it could have been an offical waste of a pick and to be quite honest im still not sold on bynum..his defense is probably the worst on the lakers and it seems like he doesnt even jump for rebounds and is just playing straight up lazy out there.



you're missing the point. yes, we expected drew to improve and for luke to build on the phoenix series where he played great (in the first 5 games). but did we expect Andrew to swat 3 per game and command double teams? Did ANYONE expect luke to lead the league in three point shooting. no. they are good players, and are better than some want to give them credit for, but we all knew, sooner or later, they were going to come back to earth. couple that with injuries to our key players, and a few bad games from kobe, and what do you get? you (or at least I) would expect a sub .500 record. instead, we are 30-20 a week away from the all-star break, with our toughest road stretch almost behind us, and our roster rounding in to form (minus kwame). we're going to be fine, just fine


----------

